# ALOT..i mean a whole lot of oil in my intake......



## xlostxsoulx1985 (May 21, 2011)

I recentlly had my oil changed and within 2 days the car started acting funny. Its a 85 cabby with 167k miles on it and now there are puddles of oil both on my air filter and all over my intake tube. Near the throttle body the ribbed flexible end of the tube the ridges were full of oil. the valves on the throttle body were soaked in oil. Anyone know why this is and how i can fix it? 

oh yea and now the car will not turn over....fouled injectors ?


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

xlostxsoulx1985 said:


> I recentlly had my oil changed and within 2 days the car started acting funny. Its a 85 cabby with 167k miles on it and now there are puddles of oil both on my air filter and all over my intake tube. Near the throttle body the ribbed flexible end of the tube the ridges were full of oil. the valves on the throttle body were soaked in oil. Anyone know why this is and how i can fix it?
> 
> oh yea and now the car will not turn over....fouled injectors ?


 Sounds like yo have TOO much oil in the crank case. 

All newer engine, and yours I believe, shoot the crankcase gases into the intake to burn the fumes and be "cleaner". Even in a correctly filled motor, some oil can splash up to the ventilation tube and you can get VERY small amounts of oil in your intake. In doing so, you can foul up MAF sensors and gum up your whole intake. 

Some people put "catch cans" inbetween the vacuum line and the intake for this very reason. 

Check your oil!!!


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

biggs88 said:


> Sounds like yo have TOO much oil in the crank case.
> 
> All newer engine, and yours I believe, shoot the crankcase gases into the intake to burn the fumes and be "cleaner". Even in a correctly filled motor, some oil can splash up to the ventilation tube and you can get VERY small amounts of oil in your intake. In doing so, you can foul up MAF sensors and gum up your whole intake.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tacurong (Jul 13, 2009)

just run a hose from the valve cover away from the motor


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

tacurong said:


> just run a hose from the valve cover away from the motor


 but thats not fixing squat.. thats just masking an underlying problem..


----------

